# In Österreich Angeln ohne Fischerprüfung?



## Fischfan50 (25. September 2008)

Ich hab gehört das man in Österreich ohne Fischerprüfung angeln darf stimmt das? man muss nur so eine erlaubnis kaufen.


----------



## Crotalus (25. September 2008)

*AW: In Österreich Angeln ohne Fischerprüfung?*

Das kann man so nicht generalisieren. In Österreich ist es wie bei uns leider nicht einheitlich geregelt. Du mußt dir also die jeweiligen AKTUELLEN Landesfischereigesetze suchen (gibt eigentlich alle irgendwo im Netz) und lesen. In den meisten Bundesländer hat man auch schon früher einen Schein bzw. den Nachweis einer geeigneten Prüfung benötigt.
Allerdings habe ich im Hinterkopf, daß in Österreich beabsichtigt wurde in jedem bundesland einen Fischereischein mit Lehrkurs und Prüfung einzuführen. Inwieweit das noch aktuell ist und auch gegebenfalls die Gesetzeslage sich verändert hat kann ich dir aber leider nicht sagen. Wie gesagt suche dir die Landesfischeigesetze zusammen und lese sie dir einfach durch. Sorry das ich nicht mehr helfen kann, vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand der den genaueren Stand weiß.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (25. September 2008)

*AW: In Österreich Angeln ohne Fischerprüfung?*

Klick mal da unten drauf und schreibe "rob" eine PN.

Er kann dir sicher Hilfe geben



http://www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=2398


----------



## rob (26. September 2008)

*AW: In Österreich Angeln ohne Fischerprüfung?*

in österreich brauchst du in jedem bundesland einen fischereischein.dazu musst du auch bei uns eine prüfung ablegen.
hast du einen deutschen schein kann der ohne probleme umgeschrieben werden..lg rob

nachlesen kannst du unter fischereigesetzte hier:
http://www.fischerei.or.at/index_new.html


----------



## felixe (26. September 2008)

*AW: In Österreich Angeln ohne Fischerprüfung?*

Im Salzburger Land ist das so:
Für eine Jahreskarte brauchst du eine Fischerprüfung. Meines Wissens wird die Deutsche Prüfung nicht anerkannt (mit Vorbehalt!)
Für eine Tageskarte oder auch Gästekarte genannt musst du nur eine "Steuerkarte" lösen, die bekommst du beim Kauf dieser Karte und kostet 5 Euronen.
Bei manchen Gewässern bekommst du nur Tageskarten, bei anderen auch Wochenkarte, 10Tageskarte usw.

In den anderen Bundesländern wird es ähnlich sein.

Wo willst du in Österreich angeln??

mfg
Felix#h


----------



## rob (26. September 2008)

*AW: In Österreich Angeln ohne Fischerprüfung?*



felixe schrieb:


> Meines Wissens wird die Deutsche Prüfung nicht anerkannt (mit Vorbehalt!)
> 
> 
> mfg
> Felix#h



servus felix!
ich hab etliche freunde aus deutschland die mit ihren deutschen schein ohne probleme die jahreskarte des jeweiligen bundeslandes bekommen haben(konkret: oberösterreich und niederö.)


die deutsch prüfung ist ja um einiges schwerer/umfangreicher wie unsere.das kann man gar nicht vergleichen.
so wie bei uns moped und auto...
wäre ja seltsam würden wir diesen schein nicht anerkennen.
beste grüße
rob


----------



## Fischfan50 (26. September 2008)

*AW: In Österreich Angeln ohne Fischerprüfung?*

also erstmal danke an alle! ich wohne am Bodensee und österreich ist 3 km von uns entfernt. ich habe genau das gehört mit der Tageskarte. wo man 5 euro zahlt und ein tag lang am bodensee angeln darf. stimmt das den?


----------



## ToxicToolz (26. September 2008)

*AW: In Österreich Angeln ohne Fischerprüfung?*

Meine Eltern wohnen seit 15 Jahren in Österreich (Neumarkt am Wallersee) , und Ich habe mit meinem Deutschen Schein noch nie Probleme bekommen...


----------



## Griffin (26. September 2008)

*AW: In Österreich Angeln ohne Fischerprüfung?*

Du musst in Österreich nur einmalig eine 8stündige Unterweisung mitmachen. Das ist quasi der Gegenpart zu unserer deutschen Fischerprüfung bzw. dem Kurs. 

Findet i.d.R. immer samstags statt. Zusätzlich benötigst du noch die jeweilige Fischereierlaubnis am jeweiligen Gewässer wo du angeln möchtest.

Wenn du als Deutscher regelmäßig in Österreich fischen willst, brauchst du im "Normalfall" keine Unterweisung mitmachen. Unser Schein ist Nachweis genug um dort fischen zu dürfen. Es sei denn, du erwischst einen österreichischen Zeitgenossen der dir nicht wohlgewollt ist und der dir sagt, dass du die Unterweisung doch mitmachen musst.


----------



## rob (26. September 2008)

*AW: In Österreich Angeln ohne Fischerprüfung?*



Griffin schrieb:


> Es sei denn, du erwischst einen österreichischen Zeitgenossen der dir nicht wohlgewollt ist und der dir sagt, dass du die Unterweisung doch mitmachen musst.



das wäre aber nicht gesetzkonform,da würde sich der österreichische zeitgenosse strafbar machen...!

@toxic: der wallersee ist wunderschön!da beneide ich deine eltern:mda ist auch der irrsee nicht weit!
bitte da unbedingt mal auf hecht und renken fischen!


lg rob


----------



## ToxicToolz (26. September 2008)

*AW: In Österreich Angeln ohne Fischerprüfung?*



rob schrieb:


> @toxic: der wallersee ist wunderschön!da beneide ich deine eltern:mda ist auch der irrsee nicht weit!
> bitte da unbedingt mal auf hecht und renken fischen!
> 
> 
> lg rob


 
Bei Oberhofen |kopfkrat kann das sein ??? 

Also wenn der auch Zellersee genannt wird, dann war Ich dort schon mal erfolgreich Angeln


----------



## rob (27. September 2008)

*AW: In Österreich Angeln ohne Fischerprüfung?*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Bei Oberhofen |kopfkrat kann das sein ???
> 
> Also wenn der auch Zellersee genannt wird, dann war Ich dort schon mal erfolgreich Angeln



jepp das ist er!:m


----------



## felixe (29. September 2008)

*AW: In Österreich Angeln ohne Fischerprüfung?*

Hat wer eine Idee wie das umgekehrt ist- also Österreicher will in Deutschland angeln?
Ich hätte da die Königseeache im Auge.

lG

Felix


----------



## Griffin (29. September 2008)

*AW: In Österreich Angeln ohne Fischerprüfung?*

Meines Wissens darfst du ohne Probleme bei uns angeln. Aber als Österreicher hast du sicherlich mal eine Unterweisung mitgemacht. Zur Sicherheit nimmste mal deine Bescheinigung mit, die du bei der Unterweisung bekommen hast. Leute die Urlaub in Deutschland machen, dürfen normalerweise ohne Probleme hier angeln.


----------



## ToxicToolz (29. September 2008)

*AW: In Österreich Angeln ohne Fischerprüfung?*



Griffin schrieb:


> Leute die Urlaub in Deutschland machen, dürfen normalerweise ohne Probleme hier angeln.


 


So sieht´s aus :m


----------



## felixe (29. September 2008)

*AW: In Österreich Angeln ohne Fischerprüfung?*



Griffin schrieb:


> Meines Wissens darfst du ohne Probleme bei uns angeln. Aber als Österreicher hast du sicherlich mal eine Unterweisung mitgemacht. Zur Sicherheit nimmste mal deine Bescheinigung mit, die du bei der Unterweisung bekommen hast. Leute die Urlaub in Deutschland machen, dürfen normalerweise ohne Probleme hier angeln.


 

Natürlich habe ich in Österreich eine Prüfung gemacht, sonst bekommt man keine Jahreskarte.
Ich will in Bayern nicht als Gast angeln. Gastfischer dürfen in Österreich auch ohne Prüfung angeln. Ich denke da eher an eine Jahreskarte#6.

lG
Felix


----------



## Griffin (29. September 2008)

*AW: In Österreich Angeln ohne Fischerprüfung?*

Weiß ja nicht ob du dann in Bavaria die Fliege werfen willst, aber als kleiner Hinweis:

In einigen Ecken Bayerns setzt man voraus, dass du auch eine Fliegenfischerprüfung abgelegt, bzw. mal einen Kurs mitgemacht hast. Ohne gibt es an einigen Fliegenstrecken keinen Erlaubnisschein!
Nur mal so am Rande#6


----------



## felixe (30. September 2008)

*AW: In Österreich Angeln ohne Fischerprüfung?*

Danke Griffin für den Tip#6
Du hast es erraten. Ich bin ein Fliegenwerferanfänger und wollte genau das in der Königseeache probieren.
Kurs in diese Richtung habe ich keinen. Dann werde ich wohl auf Bavaria verzichten müssen, da mir das zu Aufwändig wird.
Muß mich mal erkundigen, vieleicht ist doch eine Gästekarte ohne viel trara zu Bekommen|kopfkrat

lG
Felix


----------



## Griffin (30. September 2008)

*AW: In Österreich Angeln ohne Fischerprüfung?*

Richtig getippt|supergri

Wie gesagt, ist nicht überall so. Informier dich einfach kurz vorher. Gibt nix Schlimmeres wenn du bei denen am Bach stehst, und darfst nicht werfen. Dann war der weite Weg umsonst.


----------



## felixe (30. September 2008)

*AW: In Österreich Angeln ohne Fischerprüfung?*

Das ist ja mein Problem. Ich wohne 10km von der Grenze entfernt, aber hinter der Grenze beginnt eine "eigene Welt". Da ist es wie abgerissen, keine bekannte, keine Vereine...#q

Die heurige Saison wird wohl eh gelaufen sein, werde das nächstes Frühjahr starten. Danke für die Infos.

LG
Felix

Habe jetzt ein schlechtes gewissen, weil ich diesen threat voll umgedreht habe, sorry#h


----------



## Griffin (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: In Österreich Angeln ohne Fischerprüfung?*

Gut, dann viel Glück für den Anlauf im nächsten Jahr.

Macht nix, die Deutschlandfraktion rächt sich|supergri

Bin nächsten Mittwoch bis Sonntag am Ossiacher See. Würd am liebsten da unten bleiben.


----------



## felixe (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: In Österreich Angeln ohne Fischerprüfung?*

Dann wünsch ich einen schönen Aufenthalt in good Austria!!!

lG
Felix#h


----------



## Bosee (10. November 2008)

*AW: In Österreich Angeln ohne Fischerprüfung?*



Fischfan50 schrieb:


> also erstmal danke an alle! ich wohne am Bodensee und österreich ist 3 km von uns entfernt. ich habe genau das gehört mit der Tageskarte. wo man 5 euro zahlt und ein tag lang am bodensee angeln darf. stimmt das den?


 

Hi.
Also ich wohne seit kurzem auch am Bodensee (FN), und wir waren vor kurzem in Österreich zum Angeln.
Wir waren in Bregenz- und ich kann dir sagen, das man dort
keine Fischerprüfung, kein Kurs, nicht mal nen Personalausweis brauch.
Ich war dort allein die Karten holen, und hab für meine
Angelkollegen die Karten mit geholt.
Und die hat nur den Namen, Stadt und PLZ der Leute gebraucht.
Angeln darf man dann fast an der kompletten
Östereichigen Strecke am Bodensee.
Die Tagenkarte kostet 7,- € (sicher), und ich glaub die
Wochenkarte 20,- € und die Monatskarte 40,- €.


----------



## Shortay (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: In Österreich Angeln ohne Fischerprüfung?*



Bosee schrieb:


> Hi.
> Also ich wohne seit kurzem auch am Bodensee (FN), und wir waren vor kurzem in Österreich zum Angeln.
> Wir waren in Bregenz- und ich kann dir sagen, das man dort
> keine Fischerprüfung, kein Kurs, nicht mal nen Personalausweis brauch.
> ...




Hey leute kann mir des nochmal jemand bestätigen?
Freundin möchte wenn wir übers lange we Zelten in Bregenz auch die Rute schwingen, hat aber keinen Schein.
Alles was ich an beiträgen gefunden habe ist aber nicht wirklich hilfreich...
Wir wollen dann nur 2 Tage mit ner Gastkarte Fischen. Geht das noch ohne Probleme ? der THread is ja schon bisschen älter.


----------



## Eisi. (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: In Österreich Angeln ohne Fischerprüfung?*

Also im Burgenland ist es so, dass du auf die Bezirkshauptmannschaft gehst, dort gibst du deinen Reisepass, ein Foto und ca. 50 Euro hin und du bekommst die Fischereikarte für 3 Jahre.
In wie weit diese Karte in anderen Bundesländern gilt ist mir aber nicht bekannt.


----------

